# Is it worth taking second dose?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I am talkng as if AF is here and thats it over and done with but I know AF is on its way any day now and the first cycle of clomid didn't work but thinking - is it worth taking it more for the rest fo the 6 months as seemingly if it doesn't work on your first dos then it ain't going too!

I just don't want to put DH (and myself) through more emotional craziness!  

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mrs Nikki

If I could I would slap you.....you must be more positive    am sure some ladies have had BFP's in month 4 and 5 etc....flower/minx/kerry will know more.

Please don't give up you could get a BFP next month and af hasn't arrived yet.....don't forget I had af symptoms when I got my BFP

Hugs


sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, don't be so naughty!

OF COURSE ITS WORTH CARRYING ON !!!!

i have to say and i mean this that in the 13/14 months I have been on this clomid board i have seen more BFP's from girls taking the pills for longer ie, 4, 4,5 months than anyone on their first.  Dorey was month 8 if I remember and Noodles was about the same.  have a look on the bubbs/babes link where the BFP girls have posted.

Stay positive, its half the battle hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Nikki you big great pudding.  

If I had given up after the first month I never would of got dd. It took 6 months for it to work then. And now I am onto month 8 and no luck.
So yo never can tell. Just stick with it hun. It does work I have the proof

Sal x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I got AF type pains just before my BFP, so you must not give up hope yet   

I got my BFP on my 3rd month, I was so convinced it wasn't going to work and I was booked in for a laproscopy a couple of weeks later but it did.  I read somewhere that 50% will get a BFP within 3 months on clomid, so you MUST carry on.

Hopefully next month you won't feel so low on them.

Have a good sleep and stay   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nikki  

Don't give up...you gotta stay positive hunny 

And it ain't over until the  finally arrives...I'm sure you know that clomid side effects, pg & AF symptoms are pretty much the same...so no way of knowing what's going on inside !!

There's plenty of ladies out there who got BFP's on clomid...I appreciate its not easy, especially when dealing with the clomid   but hang in there sweet 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Nikki, I thought exactly the same thing after my first round.  AF came and I thought 'what's the point?'  Then I spoke to a friend who said that she had caught on her 4th round and that it takes at least a couple of rounds to really get working.  The first month she didn't ovulate and thought that she never would, but the second month she had 2 follies and the same the 3rd month.  She now has twins!  So I am thinking that you have to be in it to win it!  Keep your chin up, and keep popping the pills.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Nikki

Don't give up  .

I'm on 2nd cycle now upped to 100mg and even though s/e on 50mg were really bad I've no s/e yet except disturbed sleep and on cd8.

You've got to keep   and hang in there you never know you could get a BFP like Bev & Sky on your 1st cycle.

Binty


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Nikki - my GP has pointed out that once it's working (that is you are ovulating) you are then playing the same game of chance as any other "normal" couple  
I'm on my 5th cycle - when I started I was a bit clueless - I didn't know when my "best time" was or the length of my luteal phase, in fact, one month I had such a long cycle we missed the magic moment completely  
I can only cling on to improving my odds every month little by little and hopefully, bingo !


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

As you know, ive just had AF turn up after my first ever try with Clomid and I did feel very down and thought similar. But, feeling more   again now and hoping it will work soon!!  Dont give up, it could be you soon....
Good luck.  Jo xx  

Binty - you  are one day ahead of me - i'm CD7 today. x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

nikki   stop being silly

The question is how much do you want children??  Once you answered that then I think you know the answer to your question.

Kim xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Never give up nikki hun i felt like you do every cycle of clomid i took and i took 12 cycles   even though it didnt work for me but it started to make me ov the last 2/3 cycles

Love Martine xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OK I'll consider myself told off and if (more likely though when) I get a BFN I will continue the second dose.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Look at Gossips hun, a BFP 2nd cycle!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know its fab isn't it - hope is now not lost


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nikki...dont give up.I felt exactly like you after my first dose and look what has happened now and only on 50mg of clomid with very bad pcos.
Sending you lots of hugs.
Gossips.xx


----------

